# The Sassie Diary



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

. My little rescue baby is so sweet! 

She’s been with us for six months....and still poops in the hallway or the living room at night. She tinkles in the living room, the hallway, the kitchen, and the office. 



I just play the good human servant, get the paper towels and sanitizer and clean up after her. 

Little chi can do no wrong. Sometimes, she is gracious enough to actually use the potty pad! Whoopee! I think I have “slave” tattooed on my forehead in invisible dog language. She is snoozing in my lap right now. I just finished cleaning up the most recent event in the living room. Joy! 

I live to serve...LOL.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

lol
I just swept my floors yesterday in my room and there was so much fur/dirt/dust. I even moved the furniture and found so much dust. And as I did it mentally I was thinking how my life would be easier without the dogs (I know bad person but keep reading) I'd have more savings in my account, no one would depend on me for food/water/needing to go out, and I could sleep in on Sunday without being disturbed until I wanted. And I'd also have more space. For those couple of minutes it sounded a bit nice. 
But when I saw Buddy Bear snooze under the blanket (I think it's the cutest thing ever)it reminded me of why I'm the crazy teen with 4 Chi's 🙂

As much as I'm sure you love her is she having a hard time with potty training? I know many pups struggle but I'm wondering if yours is purposely not peeing on the pad? Just a thought...


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I don't allow an unhousetrained dog to have free run of the house. Not gonna happen. Either get her a pen, or use a leash that is attached to you. Put her on the pee pad ( I use washable human ones) and if she uses it, wheeee! Lots of praise, and a cookie. f you think about a pen, think about an Iris pen. You could use a pad down in the pen, along with her bed and water bowl. Have some lushy chew sticks/bones/toys like the Kong ones in there. She is allowed to 'go' on the pad in the pen. I also have a few down in my home in different out of the way places. Good luck. I don't mean to be 'mean' but having a dog peeing and pooping all over, is not a good pet in my mind.


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

*LOL....poops galore...*



susan davis said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't allow an unhousetrained dog to have free run of the house. Not gonna happen. Either get her a pen, or use a leash that is attached to you. Put her on the pee pad ( I use washable human ones) and if she uses it, wheeee! Lots of praise, and a cookie. f you think about a pen, think about an Iris pen. You could use a pad down in the pen, along with her bed and water bowl. Have some lushy chew sticks/bones/toys like the Kong ones in there. She is allowed to 'go' on the pad in the pen. I also have a few down in my home in different out of the way places. Good luck. I don't mean to be 'mean' but having a dog peeing and pooping all over, is not a good pet in my mind.


She’s a fine pet. 
I’m not complaining nor asking for instructions or advice. 
I am, however, making a little bit of fun of my situation and laughing at myself. 
Have a great rest of your day, Susan, and I did enjoy the other response about the teen with FOUR Chi babies. WOW! They are so adorable. A Chi is like a heroin-laced potato chip....ya can’t have just ONE.


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

*Yep....*



Ari1405 said:


> lol
> I just swept my floors yesterday in my room and there was so much fur/dirt/dust. I even moved the furniture and found so much dust. And as I did it mentally I was thinking how my life would be easier without the dogs (I know bad person but keep reading) I'd have more savings in my account, no one would depend on me for food/water/needing to go out, and I could sleep in on Sunday without being disturbed until I wanted. And I'd also have more space. For those couple of minutes it sounded a bit nice.
> But when I saw Buddy Bear snooze under the blanket (I think it's the cutest thing ever)it reminded me of why I'm the crazy teen with 4 Chi's 🙂
> 
> As much as I'm sure you love her is she having a hard time with potty training? I know many pups struggle but I'm wondering if yours is purposely not peeing on the pad? Just a thought...



. I think I’ve had fur dust bunnies in progress at times. Got an iRobot that dust mops now...love it. 
Yeah, I’ve also thought about how much more convenient life would be sans pups, but then they are so sweet I can’t imagine life without them! I’ve boarded them on occasion when I need more sleep. I visit them while they are at the kennel. 
Sometimes I think Sassie just goes where there’s an old scent that sanitizer didn’t fully get rid of. She hops out of bed in the night sometimes to go. It’s truly hit or miss. 
There have been days and nights when I have thought we totally have this house training thing sewn up. Then...little dog leaves me a present. Still, not complaining....even her little poops and puddles are cute! 

Best luck and hugs to your little ones! Thanks for sharing a bit about your Chi life!


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

The Sassie Diaries - Another Day of Being Adorable 

She’s so cute! She’s learned a new trick. Well, not really a trick. When I put her in the bathroom for a few minutes, she jumps into the clean laundry basket and hides! So cute! It’s like her little nest. The Bed, The Lap, ...now The Laundry Basket. All are Her domains.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had an italian greyhound that LOVED to hop into the warm laundry from the dryer. You'd be reaching into the bin that held the warm clothes, and you'd have to pull stuff from under her.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

@Dgjx30n
The thought of an IRobot freaks me out a bit lol just the thought of if moving around in my room 😄
I've thought about taking the dogs to a "pet hotel" but they couldn't. They'd try to fight with other dogs and probably even the employees so definitely not happening plus 2 of them would get really stressed out. 
You welcome! With 4 Chi's I sometimes just need to talk with people who just "understand" how having dogs is. It's like since I have 4 I think I'm allowed to complain sometimes and not really mean it. 
I'm already gonna have so much fun sweeping/mopping/dusting tomorrow 🙂

Awww that's really cute. She's probably like mom's clothes here I'll just sleeps here.
I once put Sunshine inside a container full of dog toys (soft toys) and she laid down but acted like she hated and the next day she jumped in herself which I found pretty funny.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

susan davis said:


> I had an italian greyhound that LOVED to hop into the warm laundry from the dryer. You'd be reaching into the bin that held the warm clothes, and you'd have to pull stuff from under her.


Lol thats pretty funny 🙂

When Jojo was a puppy he'd go to the bedrooms and just pick up socks (clean or dirty) and he'd leave them in the hallway or he'd bring them to my room. That dog always had a sock in his mouth. 
Thankfully he never chewed or tried to eat them. 
I'd look up and he'd just casually walk in my room with a sock in his mouth like hey what you doing. lol it was cute but got a bit old when I'd have everyone's socks in my room. He grew out of it though.


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

That’s so cute! Was that Chi “.The Sock Whisperer”?

Hope all the dusting, cleaning, etc. goes well.


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

*A Message From Sassie*

Good evening, and thanks for reading my diary! 
As usual, I have spent another day being ferociously cute. It’s my job. I am currently all snuggly in The Big Bed with my mummie. This whole potty pad thing has been okay. Mummie sure gets happy when I tinkle on it, etc. But I don’t want her to think I’m neglecting her, so I left a little brown tootsie roll in the office last night. 
Went outside today! There was a rainstorm earlier and I got scared. I have my secret hideout in The Laundry Basket, so that made the storm go away and everything is okay. 
Oh! I have been progressively slaughtering my favorite toy bear! He is on The Sofa, and I tear a bit of his stuffing out daily. He’s fun to growl at as I toss him around. When I’ve killed him enough for the day, I snuggle under The Blankie my mummie knitted for me. 
I think I like my life better now that I have a home where I live indoors, have a blankie, a Big Snuggly Bed, The Sofa, The Laundry Basket, and I’m not left outside to live on a chain in a backyard for breeding purposes. I am glad the rescue people got me away from that former life. I think that’s why my new mummie is so tolerant of my tootsie rolls - she knows I had a very difficult life before the rescue network got me out of that old situation. Although, when I remember, I do occasionally deposit a tootsie roll at the potty pad. 
Well, off to dreams and snuggly sleepy time, knowing I will never be put outside on a chain again. 
Big Chi Kisses to all Chi parents and fellow Chi buddies from Sassie!!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, May I ask what rescue organization you got Sassie from? I MAY be looking for a rescue pup---but only after my heart failure dog passes. She is status quo right now, thankfully.Thanks for any info you can give me. I am 80 and the dogs are house dogs now. I can take them on leash into my back condo yard. Some of the rescues want so much $$ now-like $350. and up. I live on social security and a reverse morgage so I have to be careful.


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh! That sounds so sweet! Italian greyhounds are wonderful dogs! 

The rescue group that Sassie came from is Canine Adoption Network. Found them through Petfinder website. 
Don’t know if that helps much. However, some rescues might give a break to you if you let them know your situation......costs nothing to ask, right? 
Glad your baby’s heart condition is currently stable...keeping fingers crossed. 
I see my future as one that will only include senior rescues as well.


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

Sassie here. 
I’m still cute! 
Went on a big and fun walk today. I’ve gotten a little tubby and can’t fit into my harness anymore. Mommie has had me on a veterinarian-recommended weight loss program for a while now. Oh, well. 
Still had a good walk. We walked in the sun. We walked in the shade. I performed all appropriate excretory functions outside. Apparently, Mommie thinks that’s good. 
I drank lots of water too. 
Currently, I am snuggly on The Sofa and enjoying my respite. Got any treats you can sneak me?? 
Love, 
Sassie


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sassie, Do you like green beans? They make good treats according to my chihuahuas. So do carrots. Make sure they are cooked though. Just a little though, unless you are used to vegies. My owner also puts part of my breakfast aside for treats. Sneaky, if you ask me!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

@Dgjx30n
Haha!! The "sock whisper" That's too funny!! 😄 
I'm glad your enjoying your new life Sassie. I'm sure it seems mom's being horrible with the "diet" thing but she wants only what's best for you. 

Susan I'm wondering if you talk to them and tell them about your situation and how close you are to your vet (making payments) they might lower the price. Or maybe a no kill shelter in your area if no rescues allow. Or wait for a day that they give out "specials" I know our "no kill" has "specials" certain times of the years or weekends.


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

Greenie beanie? 
YUM!!! 
Yes, I think I can easily manipulate my Mommie into giving me greenie beanies! 
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

Sassie Diary New Entry

My dog friend who lives with Mommie and me is sick. I don’t think he’s as cute as I am, but he’s an okay dog. Mommie is sad that the other dog is sick....so, I tried to console her by tinkling in the kitchen!  
Gotta go! 
Love, Sassie


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I hope he's getting better


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks! 
He is better. Some medication from the vet has helped him. 
Hoping your Chi babies are all well!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm glad he's doing better!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

May I ask how old is Sassie? I am considering adopting (after my older chi passes-hopefully not in the near future).


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

She is guesstimated to be about three years old. 
Hope you and yours are doing well. 
Sassie sends her Chi hugs!


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

*Another*

Sassie Day

Well, I’ve had some greenie beanie. Dieting isn’t so bad as long as I get to sit on The Snuggly Sofa and eat my greenie beanie sitting in mummie’s lap! 

Hopped in The Laundry Basket a bit yesterday. It’s a fun place to hangout. 

Got a new dry food and some new wet food too. It’s perty good! Always tastes better when I can eat it on The Big Sofa. 

Ate a itty bitty doggie biscuit today too! 

My life is about fun, food, and snuggling. Ooh,...and I am cute at all times. 

Big chi hugs and kisses to all. 

Love from Sassie!

p.s. I have figured out that I can get my way sometimes by barking!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sassie, I am SO glad that you like greenie beans! My chi's love them too. Unfortunately, one of my chi's(she is 10 years) has a form of epilepsy, so she has to take phenobarbital. Over the 5+ years she has taken the phenobarbital she has gained about 4 pounds. She is now 10#s. She should weigh about 6#s. Vet says there isn't anything to do--that medicine just makes a dog gain weight. She eats only 1/4 cup a day of kibble and that includes treats. Now she has developed heart problems. We have an appointment the 29th. Wish us luck!


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you, Miss Susan! I do love my greenie beanie. 
Please give your Chi with the epilepsy my Chi hugs and best wishes. 
Bless you both!
Sincerely, 
Sassie


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

Another Sassie Day

I am jealous of the other dog. 

I am too adorable for mummie to pay attention to another dog! 

But,....he was here first. 

Meh. 

I will have to play nice.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That's a good dog, Sassie. Your mommy loves you just as much as 'the other dog'. We humans have that capacity, you know. Jealousy is a normal thing though, just don't act on it and get 'mean' to the other dog.


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

*Sassie Commentary and Report*

*Sassie Commentary *
Yesterday, two of mummie’s friends came to visit Me! 

I sat in one of their laps and they both petted me and said I look like a little angel fairy! 
When I was in mummie’s lap and one reached out to pet me, I barked!  They were nice about it. 
They played with the other dog too. I guess that’s okay. 
They asked Mommie how I had been doing and if my behavior had “improved.” 
Improve? How can a cute little angel fairy be improved upon! Oh, the insult! 
Well, I _have_ had fewer bathroom adventures off the potty pad than on. 
Went outdoors this morning and sniffed around a lot. The grass is my outdoor potty pad. I was good. 
Those ladies who came to see me yesterday may be mummie’s friends, but they are MY fans! 
Also, more greenie beanie shall be eaten today....I promise. 
Big Chi Love and Hugs From My Realm On The Big Snuggly Sofa, 

Sassie


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sassie, you said it yourself, you HAVE improved! You are using the potty pads more than before, and you go outside too. So you suprised yourself! I'm glad you enjoyed your moms visitors.


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

Mummie just put some pictures of me up!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sassie, you are one cute pup! You look really tiny. How much do you weigh, if I may ask? I have a tiny chi---Bonnie weighs 4 lbs soaking wet! Then there is my 'big' chi, Emmie, who weighs 10 lbs.


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

Why, thank you! 
I weighed 4 lbs when my new mummie got me from the rescue. That was me at that weight in the pictures.

Now, I have blossomed to six lbs and cannot fit into my little harness! Eek. 

My personal physician - the vetmalanarium (I think that’s what he’s called) - says I need to weigh four lbs again. 

I still think I’m cute, even if I’m a bit “fluffy.” 

Please give your Bonnie and Emmie some Chi hugs from me. I bet they are nice Chi’s.....prolly a little bit better behaved than I am sometimes. 

Thanks again, Miss Susan, and have a lovely day! 

Sincerely, 

Sassie


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sassie, tell your mummy that you will do better in the 'long run' if you lose those 2 pounds. Arthritis will not be as much as a problem for you; and other health issues too. Just use greenies as treats and your weight will be down in a few months.


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks a bunch! 

It’s prolly going to be greenie beanie for dinner tonight again. 

I had some fun adventures in the laundry basket yesterday! I snuck in there and couldn’t figure out how to get out. The other dog notified mummie that something was amiss. She came and helped me. Guess the other dog isn’t so bad after all. 

I still like the laundry basket. 

Have a “Sassie” day! 

Big Chi hugs!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sassie, I once had a baby chihuahua about 7 months old that got 'caught' behind a bookcase. It took us 7 HOURS to find her. Poor little thing thought she was gonna die, I guess, 'cause she never made a noise. We looked high and low for her, rang the doorbell so she'd bark, all to no avail. Finally my roommate got down on her hands and knees and noticed a 'tail' sticking out behind the bookcase. She was so relieved to be free of her prison! I joked that she had not developed her 'back up' gear!


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh! Lost behind a bookcase! That sounds scary. I bet that little dog was glad when you found her! 
And I thought the laundry basket escapade was tough! 

I am concerned that I might be what is called “spoiled.” 

Hmmm...I’ve heard mummie mumble things about how she feels sorry for me because of what my life was like before the rescue got me....that’s why she let me eat all I wanted for a while. I think that’s why she has been so tolerant of my potty accidents.....she knew I had only lived outside on a chain with an igloo house as my only protection from the elements. I’d never had a potty pad before! I’d never had an indoor house...with a Big Sofa! Plus, I get to sleep in The Big Snuggly Bed! Got my own blankie too! The other dog is in mummie’s lap right now, but that’s okay. I am relaxing in my blankie. 
So, I goofed. I’ve been doin’ perty good. But, when I followed mummie into the kitchen this morning,....um.....well, she was getting the food out and I didn’t want to miss anything. I knew better. I know where the potty pad is. But when mummie opened the fridge, I figured I could just use the kitchen floor and she wouldn’t know. I was wrong....
But, mummie said to herself that she should have kept the usual routine and immediately put me on the potty pad like she usually does each morning first thing. 
Sometimes I do very well and get things right on my own. I had about a 97% success rate for awhile! Mummie said so. One time, when I goofed, she mentioned something about using crate training. My little house (she calls it a crate) is okay. It’s cozy with a fluffy towel as a cushion, and I am calm in there....feels safe. I just take a nap when I go in there. Hmmm...I think mummie likes that sometimes, cuz if I had my way I’d be in mummie’s lap all the time and be the center of attention ALL THE TIME. 
I think mummie is going to make a few little changes around here to reduce my goofs. 

And I had a 97% success rate! Oh, well.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sassie, You tell your Mom that dogs really look forward to the future. They don't dwell on the past; as bad as it was. You do need a 'routine' to follow, as you 'showed' her this am! 97% IS really good. We all know you CAN do it! 

Crate training is OK, but I think you are on the right track. Routine, routine! Consistency!


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

*Treat Sabotage!*

A SASSIE FIT​


You _*PEOPLE*_

I raise my little paw and point it at some of you people, because a fellow Chi would never betray me like this. 

I won’t name names, but by the time I am done the guilty party/parties will know who they are! 

It all started with not getting my way this morning. I may not be good at math, but I do have pattern recognition skills.....and a close associate can and will confirm my suspicions that both he and I are receiving fewer treats!:foxes15:

We think this is being done on purpose as part of the nefarious “weight loss” conspiracy that my personal physician and some human members of this forum have launched against us. 

The Other Dog and I saw and heard mummie reading from the doggie biscuit box. Apparently my associate and I are to receive an unacceptably meager ration of 1/2 of a teensy weensy little small dog biscuit per day. 

We have every reason to believe that there are humans on this forum who have influenced mummie in the wrong way. 

”What?” you ask, pretending not to know. 

We know. We are onto you. You know who you are..

Yes......*YOU!*. You with all your encouragement for mummie to help me lose weight, warning her against future problems such as arthritis in my little joints, steering her towards focusing on my future and health....making her less malleable to my charms and manipulative cuteness. 

To my stomach - and The Other Dog’s as well - *the future is NOW! *

It is always time for a teensy weensy little doggie biscuit. My associate and I were receiving up to three a day. Now that you people with your messages about health, weight, well-being, claimed concern about my future, etc. etc. have gained significant and uncalled for influence over my mummie, it seems that the new routine here is greenie beanie first thing, a measured out serving of normal kibble later, one tooth-cleaning chew as per my personal physician, and only *1/2* of a little itty bitty small dog biscuit at most? :sad2::sad2::sad2: 

Greenie beanie is all well and fine in its place (my stomach), but this cutting of doggie biscuit rations!?! *YOU PEOPLE!*. 

Do you know what mummie thinks is a reasonable way to make peace with me over this is? 

A tummy rub and scratching behind my ears. 

My associate - AKA The Other Dog - and I are now a united front. We shall be stronger together under this tyranny. We demand more tummy rubs and ear scratch sessions as compensation for our losses. 

My electronic paw print is upon this document!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sassie your too cute and funny 

As someone who has "thin" Chihuahua's (Jr is a bit of an exception but honestly he's only now 14 pounds) my family makes "fun" as I read the "recommended" amounts for them. But I will always do so plus I figure not being too heavy helps them with their bones. Honestly though with the exception of kibble/can food and dental treats I don't follow the guidelines too much with treats as they can gain a bit without being "too" much. 

If I could ask what breed is your doggy friend? Almost sounds like you run the house and he just goes with it lol which is cool.


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

Your dogs are lucky that they don’t have to go through this “diet” thing! 

My Associate is a Pigganese. He has a big appetite too. 

Yeah,...I have a somewhat forceful Chi personality and he’s so calm most of the time I wonder if he’s really a dog?!

Why do you humans read the labels when the food tastes so good? 

A-ha! You openly admitted to being a label-reader. My Associate shall take note in our little list of “suspects” in the weight loss game. 

Have a Sassie day! 

p.s. Please give Chi hugs from us to your Chi buddies.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sassie, your doggie pal is a PEKENESE not a pigganese!!! I guess you just can't spell too well! I wrote your person an email yesterday---well you know what I said. The people on the forum love chihuahuas and want them to live long healthy lives! Diets are horrid things, but maybe if we call them something else it would make it easier? " Life changes" maybe?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Lol Sassie glad to be one of your "suspects" 😉

It's not always a good thing to have Chi's on the thin side. I can't count the number of times I was told that I'm a "bad" pet owner for not having them chunky. Everyone wants to just see a fat Chihuahua it seems like. But I will say with the guidelines of the vet Buddy Bear, Sunshine and Jojo has gain a bit weight (good thing) 

I have 4 Chi's, 3 are males and 1 is female and she rules the house. Everything she wants is her's. She will pin Jr who's double her size to the floor and he'll just lay there (which is pretty cute) and steal all the soft toys. For a while she had a habit where she wouldn't want to share the water bowl she would drink water and growl anyone who got near here. Which I understand to a point she's an old grumpy lady but she always shares the water bowl with Jr. So I had to correct her behavior. 

I will definitely give my pups a hug from you and your "associates" 😉


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, I don’t think my mummie got an email. She had to change some of her contact info. It I bet she would get a private message on this forum if you want to send her one. 

Big Chi hugs, 

Sassie


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

Your dogs are really lucky that they don’t weigh too much. 

That is cool that your Chi pals are able to share a water dish without problems now. Hmmm.....I like your Chi pal who pins Jr. and gets all the soft toys! I love soft toys and am very good at killing them. Mummie likes the fact that I am easily entertained. 

Chi hugs!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't figure out how to private message! Too old I guess! Somebody on this forum private messaged me yesterday. I thank them for the lovely message. I did try to respond to them, but I messed it up. I'm pretty computer illiterate.


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

I’m sorry, Miss Susan.

I hope you are not upset with me or my mummie. She had to cancel an old email address and can’t fix the new one on this site. I think she might be a little “computer illiterate” sometimes. 

Wishing you and Emmie and Bonnie a good evening! 

Chi hugs!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Heavens no, I'm not at all upset! If anyone should be upset, it should be your mummie. Just because I can't answer private messages, it doesn't mean I don't get irritated with myself! I keep thinking I should take 'lessons' from our local library.


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

SASSIE UPDATE

Well, I’ve been doin’ perty good. 
Had a 100% day and then a 99% day. 
Yesterday, My Associate ate my kibble. It was all greenie beanie after that. 

“How,” you might ask, “did your ‘Associate’ get to eat your kibble?” 

Well, mummie seems kinda embarrassed about it, but she had our food measured out and I didn’t feel like eating. I wanted to follow her into the other room and ...um....My Associate can eat real fast. He inhales food. I just wanted to be on the sofa with mummie. She went back to check and The Other Dog had emptied both bowls. He didn’t get even half a doggie biscuit yesterday after that. I don’t know have much enthusiasm for eating in the mornings, so sometimes mummie feeds me some greenie beanie by hand while we are on The Big Snuggly Sofa together. 

I was a greenie beanie queen yesterday! I didn’t mind at all. I ate my little kibble later on and had one tooth cleaning treat. I lead a very exciting life. 
I think a trip to the groomer is coming up for me and My Associate! That’s a big adventure for us. 
I woke mummie up from a nap cuz I woke up and wanted a tummy rub. Sometimes I think she gets a little annoyed with me, but I’m so darned cute. I got my tummy rubbed! 

On a side note, I heard mummie mumbling to herself, “Routine, routine, routine....got to keep little dog on a consistent routine.” 
Hwmmm.....

Big Chi hugs!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Sassie! I have another chi that doesn't like to eat in the am's too. Today she has an upset tummy. UGG! She probably won't eat until late this afternoon. She looks so sad. She has had this every month or 6 weeks since she was an adult. Vet says there isn't anything to do but wait for her to feel better to eat. Tests have all been negative. I had an anti-nausea medication for her, but it didn't seem to help; so now I just wait.

As for your pal eating your kibble---my chi's eat in their pens so they CAN'T eat each others food. Something to think about? (as I remember, you called her a 'pigganese' a while ago!)


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the idea, Miss Susan! 

I passed along your comments to mummie, and she’s gotten my routine straightened out perty good, I think. More on that later. 

We went to the groomer today! They are nice there, it’s exciting with lots of other dogs, and I got to come home wearing a pink bandana with white flowers! My Associate has a bandana too! His is black and yellow....makes him look like a bumblebee. 

We all hope your Chi babies are doing okay! So sorry to hear about Emmie’s tooth the other day and all the vet bills. 

Sending Chi hugs your way!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sassie, Good to hear you are more 'beautiful'!! Groomers have gobs of those bandanas I think. When our sheltie (rip) went, she'd come home with those bandanas too. I finally told the groomer, I had enough. 

I am blessed to have vets that accept payments. I have know them for 17 years, so they know me pretty well. I also make payments when I don't owe anything to put toward the next visit!


----------

